# Godaddy.com



## rupertspal42 (May 21, 2009)

This is a domain hosting service that is pretty cheap... i'm sure some of you guys have seen the commercials lmao here's the site

Godaddy.com


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

I've been a GoDaddy customer since 2002.  They are great for domains but I wouldn't use them for hosting.  If you get a domain from them, enter promo code OYH3 and you'll get a few bucks off.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 21, 2009)

Hey thanks daniel good looking out!! i'm going to use it now!!  :twisted:


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 21, 2009)

*Got my Domain name..however..*

Ok so I bought my domain from godaddy.com but there is so much to do I don't know where to start!!!! I AM SOOOO LOST!!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

If you need some help, feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## Harlow (May 21, 2009)

I use them too. For domain, not hosting.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 22, 2009)

Sent ya a PM daniel


----------



## candice19 (May 22, 2009)

Just a note.. the biggest complaint I hear about them is hidden fees.  And the reviews I see online aren't spectacular; there are a lot of negative reviews.  

As someone who with years of website experience, I wouldn't go with them.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

candice19 said:
			
		

> Just a note.. the biggest complaint I hear about them is hidden fees.  And the reviews I see online aren't spectacular; there are a lot of negative reviews.
> 
> As someone who with years of website experience, I wouldn't go with them.



Hidden fees for which of their service(s)?  Their domain registration is upfront and well-priced, with no additional fees not required by law to be charged by any ICANN acredited registrar.

I too have read poor reviews (about their hosting service), but I use another company for that.  For domains though, they are definitely the best I've found.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 22, 2009)

Who do you go through for hosting purposes? and what is hosting exactly? I only signed up for domain purposes with godaddy.com but what's hosting for?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

rupertspal42 said:
			
		

> Who do you go through for hosting purposes? and what is hosting exactly? I only signed up for domain purposes with godaddy.com but what's hosting for?



Look at it like this:

A domain is like a street address, and hosting is the house at that address.

You need a hosting account to house your website.  It's where all your website files are stored so that they can be viewed online when someone types in your domain.  I'll PM ya back to help you get started.


----------



## Lindy (May 23, 2009)

I use Telus.com for my hosting and when I sign up with them for a year contract then the registration/purchase of my domain is free.  I don't have a lot of time to mess around with my web site so I really like them as they have fantastic web building tools......I'm also not in a position to be able to pay a web designer....


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 23, 2009)

i'm the same way Lindy, I can't afford that kind of moolah.. 

Thanks Daniel you're really nice for helping me out!! Thanks you so much!   I don't know what I would do with out you guys!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> I use Telus.com for my hosting and when I sign up with them for a year contract then the registration/purchase of my domain is free.  I don't have a lot of time to mess around with my web site so I really like them as they have fantastic web building tools......I'm also not in a position to be able to pay a web designer....



You're site looks great Lindy  
Have you had any problems with Telus.com?


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 23, 2009)

I want to see your site? how do I see? lol

*nevermind figured it out.. 

*forgot to add out.. geeez


----------



## SimplyE (May 23, 2009)

candice19 said:
			
		

> Just a note.. the biggest complaint I hear about them is hidden fees.  And the reviews I see online aren't spectacular; there are a lot of negative reviews.
> 
> As someone who with years of website experience, I wouldn't go with them.



Who would you go with then?  PM if you would rather.  I was seriously looking at them...


----------



## oldragbagger (Jun 25, 2009)

I have been with GoDaddy for several years.  I have 2 domains and use the blogs a lot, also the photo hosting.  I have tried to build a website with their tools a couple of times though and couldn't seem to figure out how to do anything good.  But they are really cheap and I have never been hit with one single hidden fee in the 7 or 8 years I have been with them.


----------

